# Americans living in Japan



## bnirwin

Hello
My name is Brittany irwin and currently I am a graduate student who is working on a thesis about American expats in Japan. I need to complete interviews with Americans who have worked or currently work in Japan. The interview could be emailed to you and it would take no longer then 30 minutes. I would be covering such topics as culture, organization behavior of the company you work in and the differences you have found between living and working in Japan and the USA. Feel free to send me a message on here.

Thank you very much for your help
Brittany Irwin


----------



## Comemall

bnirwin said:


> Hello
> My name is Brittany irwin and currently I am a graduate student who is working on a thesis about American expats in Japan. I need to complete interviews with Americans who have worked or currently work in Japan. The interview could be emailed to you and it would take no longer then 30 minutes. I would be covering such topics as culture, organization behavior of the company you work in and the differences you have found between living and working in Japan and the USA. Feel free to send me a message on here.
> 
> Thank you very much for your help
> Brittany Irwin


And what time you start a interview for a day and your closing time


----------

